# New Acquisition



## Bolero (May 30, 2007)

Just bought the following......anyone know what the potential could be like?

Paph (Lisa Olivelees x Golden Key) x hangianum semi-alba

Any thoughts??


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2007)

This is a cross that will sort of indicate hangianums worth in breeding with complex Paphs. Yellow/Green should be the result but the shape is the thing we need to see. A lot of plants will need to be flowered before any judgement is made. Not a bad cross to have though.


----------



## Bolero (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Roy, hopefully it comes out ok. In a couple of years when it's ready to flower I'll post a picture but it's pretty small right now.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2007)

hangianum semi-alba!? ARGH!


----------

